# Poland Ekstraklasa football league 16-18 October



## A_Skywalker (Oct 14, 2009)

16 Oct 16:45 GKS Belchatow v Slask Wroclaw  1.95 3.25 3.75 +9  
16 Oct 19:00 Ruch Chorzow v Lechia Gdansk  1.75 3.30 4.60 +9  
17 Oct 13:45 Cracovia Krakow v Polonia Bytom  2.60 3.10 2.60 +9  
17 Oct 15:00 Piast Gliwice v Legia Warsaw  4.00 3.30 1.85 +9  
17 Oct 16:00 Polonia Warsaw v Odra Wodzislaw  1.61 3.50 5.50 +9  
17 Oct 18:15 Korona Kielce v Arka Gdynia  1.85 3.30 4.00 +9  
18 Oct 13:45 Zaglebie Lubin v Jagiellonia Bialystok  2.30 3.25 2.87 +9  
18 Oct 16:00 Lech Poznan v Wisla Krakow  2.62 3.20 2.50


----------



## BETarda (Oct 16, 2009)

*Sport: Soccer
Match / Event: Belchatow - Slask
Market: Asian Handicap
Pick: -0,5 Home
Odds: 2.06
Stake: 6
Bookie: SBObet
*

Analyze: Well I do not see the reason why odds are going higher on GKS. Belchatow is going higher and higher they didn't lost from 5 games in row receiving 11 points. They won recently 2 last home games vs Ruch and Korona and now they should beat Slask. Now team from caoch Ulatowski will try to extend their good form. Their opponent is Slask which is 2 places lower in table and this team is going down. They didn't won any of last 6 games and in away games they just get 2 points. We should seen J. Gol and Korzym back to sqaud but what the most important is coming back of Dawid Nowak. I hope he will play today if yes scoring goals by GKS should be easier then in previous rounds. Offensive miedfield Cetnarski is injured but the team shows in last game against Korona that even without him they have so many goal chances that the final result shuold be 4:0 or 5:0 not 1:0. Slask in last game with Wisla were totally dominated after red card for their defender. Their fitness is on low level. It was 2 weeks break so some things could change and I will not bet high stake here but anyway it should be solid home win.

*szaku* (bestyieldbet)


----------



## BgFutbol (Oct 16, 2009)

Korona is another good play, against Arka


----------



## okosh (Oct 16, 2009)

BETarda said:
			
		

> *Sport: Soccer
> Match / Event: Belchatow - Slask
> Market: Asian Handicap
> Pick: -0,5 Home
> ...



Thanks for this great summary...I made a nice profit on this  :mrgreen:


----------



## A_Skywalker (Oct 16, 2009)

:lol:


----------

